# Hi from Greece!



## polemidis (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi guys. 

I am a newbie at archery! Just registered because here at greece the level of archery is far far behind!

Sorry for my english also, I would try my best!

Right now i "own" my brothers equiement until I figured out what is comfort to me. 
I have a Hoyt PowerTec 60-70 compound a few ACC 3-39 and a Sureloc for sight.


See ya!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk polemidis. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## polemidis (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank for your welcome messages!


Are the most of you hunters or target archers?
Just curiosity


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm a target and field shooter. :archery:


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood polemidis! Your English is just fine I am sure my Greek is not very good....

I hunt and target shoot with my kids....


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------

